# Pittsburgh's Manor Hall Paint



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi all,
I recently used some Pittsburgh Manor Hall gloss paint. I have not used Pittsburgh in years. And, the company gets little mention on this site. It was something that the HO had used in the past, and had almost a gallon of left over from the last paint job. I was very impressed. Went on easy, and the day after I painted, I left a black mark on it after hitting it with my boot. The mark came off without a fuss. The paint was as hard as a rock.

Wondering if others have used Pittsburgh paint and, if so, what is their impression of it.

Peter


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Pete the Painter said:


> Hi all,
> I recently used some Pittsburgh Manor Hall gloss paint. I have not used Pittsburgh in years. And, the company gets little mention on this site. It was something that the HO had used in the past, and had almost a gallon of left over from the last paint job. I was very impressed. Went on easy, and the day after I painted, I left a black mark on it after hitting it with my boot. The mark came off without a fuss. The paint was as hard as a rock.
> 
> Wondering if others have used Pittsburgh paint and, if so, what is their impression of it.
> ...


Hey Pete, I used to use PPG Manor Hall a lot and it was great ! Worked easy, covered great and dried well.:thumbsup: For the last bunch of houses ( NC ) i had been using BM Ultra . That came to an end with our last house, probably the worst stuff ever put in a can and called paint. Just my HO, others might think it's the cats' ass.


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

We use it a lot, very good paint.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I had the opportunity to use Pure Performance once on the walls and liked it very much, I also used Manor Hall semigloss on the trim. Perhaps the best latex trim paint I have ever used in my life - we all like to think of some of these latex enamels as giving smooth finishes that are like oils of the past. The manor hall truly gave a brushless finish - and it powders amazingly when you sand between coats. I'd use it more if it was more widely available.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

gabe said:


> We use it a lot, very good paint.


 
me too:thumbsup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

chrisn said:


> me too:thumbsup:


well heck thats all the validation anybody needs !:notworthy::whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

gabe said:


> We use it a lot, very good paint.


 good paint-good manors.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Its good to know that a lot of you have had the same results that I had with it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use a good bit of manor hall timeless exterior.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Pete the Painter said:


> Its good to know that a lot of you have had the same results that I had with it.


It's one of the best wall paints I've ever used. It covers well and rolls beautifully. I don't often use it because the store that I buy from is quite a hike for me.Another store closer to me carries it but doesn't give me a favourable discount.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've only had the opportunity to use it a few times. The paint store that sold it was owned by a pc so I didn't frequent them all to often. It was one of the best paints I've ever used, Muralo is another great brand that doesn't get the attention I feel it deserves.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Love Muralo.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've only had the opportunity to use it a few times. The paint store that sold it was owned by a pc so I didn't frequent them all to often. It was one of the best paints I've ever used, Muralo is another great brand that doesn't get the attention I feel it deserves.


Curious where you're located? There is a Ppg retailer in Seattle that was owned by a PC, until he realized that was a conflict of interest, and dropped his PC biz. He still sells and installs carpet, tile, hardwood etc. nice guy. I just thought it was funny if there was another PC selling the product. Great paint for sure.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotiadawg said:


> well heck thats all the validation anybody needs !:notworthy::whistling2:


 
you said it


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Curious where you're located? There is a Ppg retailer in Seattle that was owned by a PC, until he realized that was a conflict of interest, and dropped his PC biz. He still sells and installs carpet, tile, hardwood etc. nice guy. I just thought it was funny if there was another PC selling the product. Great paint for sure.


This was when I was in the Poconos. He actually wound up closing the store about a year ago and now just does painting, kinda the opposite of your guy.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

plainpainter said:


> I had the opportunity to use Pure Performance once on the walls and liked it very much, I also used Manor Hall semigloss on the trim. Perhaps the best latex trim paint I have ever used in my life - we all like to think of some of these latex enamels as giving smooth finishes that are like oils of the past. The manor hall truly gave a brushless finish - and it powders amazingly when you sand between coats. I'd use it more if it was more widely available.


I've never used the semi-gloss for trim;only the eggshell for walls. i'll have to give it a try.

Another good trim paint from PPG is their Kitchen & Bath semi-gloss.


----------



## dfoster (Jun 8, 2012)

I used to use it all the time. It was my favorite brand to work with. And, at least at the store I bought it from, their line was priced well compared to Sherwin Williams and Ben Moore.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Xmark said:


> I've never used the semi-gloss for trim;only the eggshell for walls. i'll have to give it a try.
> 
> Another good trim paint from PPG is their Kitchen & Bath semi-gloss.


Will you switch to ppg or continue to use ben, sw or p&l? If we had a ppg store close by I would try the products. Are the price points less or more than ben or sw?


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

I had the chance to use Manor Hall back in October on the exterior of an Extended Stay Delux we were painting in northern Ohio. We had a few cold and rainy days and I was pretty impressed with the stuff. Have never used it before that or on interior but after reading this thread I think ill use it again on some interior soon

www.DiscountHousePainters.com


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Xmark said:


> I've never used the semi-gloss for trim;only the eggshell for walls. i'll have to give it a try.
> 
> Another good trim paint from PPG is their Kitchen & Bath semi-gloss.


I have to offer one caveat, I didn't truly use their semigloss for trim - not in the normal sense.

Let me explain, they had no 'white' base in stock, it was a very small newly started paint store and easily ran out of things from day to day. They had a medium tint base or something like, so as I was turning around about to walk out of the store - I remembered something. I remembered that you can call a paint manufacturer and ask them for an alternate recipe to make the same color in a different base. Don't ask me how I knew this, I still don't know how I knew. So the lady called Pittsburgh paint, and they gave her a recipe for the decorator white I wanted in the mid-tone base. She was surprised to know you could do that.

So I got the paint mixed up and before I left the guy on the phone wanted to tell me that even though it's the same color if she had the proper white base, it won't have the same hiding power and what would normally have taken two coats to cover would now take 3 coats or more.

This turned out to be true, and since I never used the product again I always wondered if the brushless trim I got was not so much the property of Manor Hall, but almost the property of taking a normal white base and adding a bunch of floetrol to it. Because I think that's all floetrol really is, pigmentless paint. And because it was a medium base, it had a lot more vehicle and a lot less pigment.

Again I never used the product again so I don't know if the right base would have given the same results. Because, man - that trim looked more like oil trim than the satin oil impervo I was using at the the time.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I do love me some paint chemistry.:yes: Maybe the Floetrol made the paint lay out super smooth?


----------



## Yo eleven (Nov 9, 2011)

Tint dilutes the solids i the paint, just like water would. The more tint added to a can of paint the thinner the viscocity becomes. Some pigments dilute the paint more (ex. Red,yellow,magenta) others less (gold, maroon) with a deep base the store must pump white tint into the gallon. Doing this would turn the best paint in the world into urine.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

kdpaint said:


> I do love me some paint chemistry.:yes: Maybe the Floetrol made the paint lay out super smooth?


I didn't put any floetrol in it. I had a decorater white mixed in a mid-tone base. I believe that floetrol is simply just paint without pigment, as a family member of the Flood company told me that basically the oil version, penetrol, is simply pigmentless oil paint. 

So by choosing a midtone base that is more 'vehicle' than it is pigment - I believe I may have simulated adding floetrol to a normal white base. So unless I actually buy the product again in the proper base I cannot say why I got the results I did. It's speculation at this point, and I am making this point only because if someone buys manor hall semigloss and doesn't get the absolute perfection brushless results I did - I am offering an explanation as to why before the fact.


----------

